# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Dhe njëherë përpiqem të shkruaj diçka për veten time!

## studente22

ndoshta as vete se di pse nis te shkruaj.tani asgje ska me rendesi,u lodha nga buzeeshjet hipokrite te njerezve qe ngulin pa pushim kembet ne gjakun tim.qeshin me buzet te skuqura nga gjaku i endrrave te mia.mundohen te me prekin me duart qe vrane shpirtin tim.dhe tani asgje ska me rendesi.as dyert qe me mbyllen pa pushim perpara syve.ska me rendesi as kush po i lexon lketo reshta.skma rendesi dhe vete une qe mundohem te hedhe ne leter te tere vrerin tim,ska me rendesi as ky shi qe me duket se bie per te fshehur nga ju lotet e mi.dhe uen skam me lot epr te qare.tashme jam nje i vdekur mes te gjalleve qe vetem pret nje dore ta varrosi.eshte dhene nje vendim per mua.gjyqi i jetes tiem eshte bere pa te akuzuarin kryesor dhe tani pres vetem dike te me komunikoje nje vendim te parevokueshem.lamtumire endrrra ime e vrare.vdis bashke me mua tani.shiu sapo pushoi dhe me duhet te iki.kush e di?ndoshta sdo te vajtoj kurre me.ndoshta.......

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

> ndoshta as vete se di pse nis te shkruaj.tani asgje ska me rendesi,u lodha nga buzeeshjet hipokrite te njerezve qe ngulin pa pushim kembet ne gjakun tim.qeshin me buzet te skuqura nga gjaku i endrrave te mia.mundohen te me prekin me duart qe vrane shpirtin tim.dhe tani asgje ska me rendesi.as dyert qe me mbyllen pa pushim perpara syve.ska me rendesi as kush po i lexon lketo reshta.skma rendesi dhe vete une qe mundohem te hedhe ne leter te tere vrerin tim,ska me rendesi as ky shi qe me duket se bie per te fshehur nga ju lotet e mi.dhe uen skam me lot epr te qare.tashme jam nje i vdekur mes te gjalleve qe vetem pret nje dore ta varrosi.eshte dhene nje vendim per mua.gjyqi i jetes tiem eshte bere pa te akuzuarin kryesor dhe tani pres vetem dike te me komunikoje nje vendim te parevokueshem.lamtumire endrrra ime e vrare.vdis bashke me mua tani.shiu sapo pushoi dhe me duhet te iki.kush e di?ndoshta sdo te vajtoj kurre me.ndoshta.......


Ndoshta  pas pushimit  te  shiut   lind  diçka  e  re, rete  ngadale zhduken  ne  hapsiren qiellore  kur  ne  trotuar  pas  shiut  degjohen  hapat  e  tua ,ngadale nje  reze  te  ndriçon , rreze  ngrohte  qe jep  fuqi ky  ishte  dielli vete.Trupi  jot  i  mpire  nga  shiu  i  posapushuar  i  ndjene  ato  me  shume se  kurre me  shume  se  çastet qe  kaluan  me  shume  se  dita  qe  ka  kalaur,gjaku  jote fillon te  qarkulloj me  vrullshem  me  lirishem ,buzeqeshja jote  perseri çelet  ne  pasqyren qe  krijon dielli  ne  rrugen qe  ai  ndriçon  dret  jetes  qe  ti te  komunikosh  sepse  endrra  jote   vazhdon  me  furishem dhe  embel  ne  ngrohtesine  e  tij....

----------


## studente22

> Ndoshta  pas pushimit  te  shiut   lind  diçka  e  re, rete  ngadale zhduken  ne  hapsiren qiellore  kur  ne  trotuar  pas  shiut  degjohen  hapat  e  tua ,ngadale nje  reze  te  ndriçon , rreze  ngrohte  qe jep  fuqi ky  ishte  dielli vete.Trupi  jot  i  mpire  nga  shiu  i  posapushuar  i  ndjene  ato  me  shume se  kurre me  shume  se  çastet qe  kaluan  me  shume  se  dita  qe  ka  kalaur,gjaku  jote fillon te  qarkulloj me  vrullshem  me  lirishem ,buzeqeshja jote  perseri çelet  ne  pasqyren qe  krijon dielli  ne  rrugen qe  ai  ndriçon  dret  jetes  qe  ti te  komunikosh  sepse  endrra  jote   vazhdon  me  furishem dhe  embel  ne  ngrohtesine  e  tij....


ne njefare menyre ke te drejte.ghithmone pas shiut lind serish dielli,dhe ne keto momentre me duket se ky shi qe dikur lagte floke e mi solli ne jeten time rrezet e diellit me te fuqishem qe mun te egzistonte,vetmia seshe me vetmi,lotet sjane me lote vujatje.endrra iem vashdon te egzistoje akoma me shume se me pare dhe me te ringjallet dhe trupi im.asgje seshte si me pare.jetoj perseri me zemer jeten time.uroj qe dielli te kete rilindur dhe per ty.undefined

----------


## studente22

hi.mirembrema,.uroj te ejsh mire

----------


## Dito

Dhimbja eshte porta hyrese e gezimit, uroj ta gjesh se shpejti ate porte.

Dito.

----------


## studente22

sado e veshtire te jete sinqerisht do perpiqem per ta gjetur ate dere.nese jo per veten time do te eprpiqem per te gjithe ata qe kane treguar besim tek une.per te gjithe ata qe me mesuan te jetoj.poer te gjithe ata qe me lane vetem dhe per iant te atyre qe me ben te vuaj.jeta vashdon sado e hidhur te jete ajo qe do me presi kam ndermend ta jetoj.

----------


## Poeti

Jeta ka shumë ngjyra, por vetëm duhet të mos jemi DALTONIST, që të mos mund ti dallojmë ato, sepse përndryshe do të shohim se jetojmë nën ylberin e jetës, nënë dritat e shumta shumëngjyrëshe, do të shohim se jeta mund të jetë edhe e bukur, varet se si e marim dhe nga cili kënd e vështrojmë
  Definitivisht mendoj se ia vlenë të jetohet, sido që të jetë!!

----------


## Dessaretis

Lejohet kjo ketu? E kam shkruar kohe me pare.

ZHGJENDRA

E ndiej te fshehten tende, sepse...
me fanepsen ne zhgjenderr te gjitha plakat e tua
duke zgjatur duart e tyre kockore, me damare te shkaperkercyer blu
per te te rrembyer nga une...
S'ke faj, i ke pasur si dado dhe te terhoqen ne djaleri te njome
te te stervisnin,
te te magjepsnin me truke shtrigash.
Duart e tyre me damare brenda te cileve rrjedh makuteria
leng mavi marredheniesh bashkeshortore te ftohura,
nje femije qe qan,
nje dite e veshtire ne pune.
Nje afro tridhjete vjecare e stervitur
ne dyshek,
te ciles burri s'ja shuan dot me
zjarrllekun e shtuar kulmor te fshikes klitorike,
qe njeh nje duzine me teper me manipulime
te mendjeve te drejtperdrejta mashkullore.
Manipulime qe mua do me duheshin vite me rradhe t'i mesoj
dhe nuk e di, ndoshta atehere do te me duash,
por s'do jete aspak njelloj!

----------


## studente22

u bene shume kohe q eje zhdukur nga jeta ime por mbreme te pash serish ne enderr.se di pse u ktheve serish ne endrrat e mia.ime me thote qe kur nje njeri qe ke kohe pa  epare te viziton neper endrra,te mendon ende ose dicka ka lene mbrapa qe e lidh serish me ty.sdi cte them.do doja vetem te hyja ne mendimet e tua pe te vertetuar fjalet  esime meje.vertet me ke menduar ndonjehre qe diten qe me le ne menyren me fatkeqe?je penduar ndonjehre per gjithe ato ofendime qe me ke derguar?cte bera ti emritoja te gjitha?asnjehre ste kerkova dicka.doja vetem te me doje dhe atehere do isha e lumtur.me dhurove krahet e endrres dhe papritmas mi preve pa meshire ato.shikoje pa folur renien time te pashprese drejt tokes.ste vinte keq qe shikoje ate q edoje te zhytej drejt ferrit per shkakun tend?me ke dashur ndonjehre me te vertete?me ke menduar ndonjehre si kandidate te mundshme per te kaluar jeten ne krahun tend?apo thje3sht talleshe me mua?as sot e kesaj dite sdi cte mendoj.vetem bej cudi se si dhe ps etani ne krahun tim gjendet dikush qe me do megjithshpirt une ende te shoh ne enderr ty?ps evjen serish ne endrrat e mia?cke lene mbrapa q e te lidh me mua?mos valle lotet  emi?ato tani i kam fshire dhe vendin tend e ka zene dikush tjeter qe me ka dhuruar boten e tij.pse erdhe ti ne endrrat e mia dhe jo ai?pse me duket s ete dua akoma,se ti em mbush me jete dhe pse sa here te kujtoj qaj.pse gjithmone duhet te vuaj per ty?kur do gjejne pergjigje t gjitha keto pyetje?ketyre pergjigje mund te japesh vetem ti.apo do i lesh si pyetje retorike pa pergjigje.?
cdo ndodh?
kushtuar te gjithe atyre qe kane dashuruar dhe kane vuajtur......

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

> u bene shume kohe q eje zhdukur nga jeta ime por mbreme te pash serish ne enderr.se di pse u ktheve serish ne endrrat e mia.ime me thote qe kur nje njeri qe ke kohe pa  epare te viziton neper endrra,te mendon ende ose dicka ka lene mbrapa qe e lidh serish me ty.sdi cte them.do doja vetem te hyja ne mendimet e tua pe te vertetuar fjalet  esime meje.vertet me ke menduar ndonjehre qe diten qe me le ne menyren me fatkeqe?je penduar ndonjehre per gjithe ato ofendime qe me ke derguar?cte bera ti emritoja te gjitha?asnjehre ste kerkova dicka.doja vetem te me doje dhe atehere do isha e lumtur.me dhurove krahet e endrres dhe papritmas mi preve pa meshire ato.shikoje pa folur renien time te pashprese drejt tokes.ste vinte keq qe shikoje ate q edoje te zhytej drejt ferrit per shkakun tend?me ke dashur ndonjehre me te vertete?me ke menduar ndonjehre si kandidate te mundshme per te kaluar jeten ne krahun tend?apo thje3sht talleshe me mua?as sot e kesaj dite sdi cte mendoj.vetem bej cudi se si dhe ps etani ne krahun tim gjendet dikush qe me do megjithshpirt une ende te shoh ne enderr ty?ps evjen serish ne endrrat e mia?cke lene mbrapa q e te lidh me mua?mos valle lotet  emi?ato tani i kam fshire dhe vendin tend e ka zene dikush tjeter qe me ka dhuruar boten e tij.pse erdhe ti ne endrrat e mia dhe jo ai?pse me duket s ete dua akoma,se ti em mbush me jete dhe pse sa here te kujtoj qaj.pse gjithmone duhet te vuaj per ty?kur do gjejne pergjigje t gjitha keto pyetje?ketyre pergjigje mund te japesh vetem ti.apo do i lesh si pyetje retorike pa pergjigje.?
> cdo ndodh?
> kushtuar te gjithe atyre qe kane dashuruar dhe kane vuajtur......



e  vertet  u  bene  shume  kohe  qe  je  shkeputurm nga   jeta  jone  ti,nuk  dukesh  me  rreth  dhe  pergjark  mos  valle  t e lenduam  apo  dashuri  kerkuam .jo  kaq  large  se  largesia  largon  shume  gjera  ofrohu te  t e shkrom  shkrimin  germen  e  grohte  te  te  ndjejme  akoma  me  prane  si  me  pare.

----------

